# How to get RSS Feeds?



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 27, 2006)

I subscribe to some blogs. Xanga sends a post with blogs from the day before. 

Several of our students blog and I read them [BTW, why was there controversy in Phila about seminary faculty/admin "monitoring" blogs? Isn't a blog public? Isn't it meant to be read? If so, how is reading a blog "monitoring" it? The verb "to monitor" sounds conspiratorial. Are sem faculty and administrators not supposed to read student blogs? What if we stumble upon one accidentally? Should we avert our eyes?]. I get an RSS feed of FoxNews and Thunderbird is supposed to be my RSS reader, but I don't quite get it yet. I did set up some feeds, but then stuff was crawling across my screen all the time and that was annoying. 

So, is my only choice to have it crawl across the screen or the check a blog manually?


rsc


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 27, 2006)

Almost every internet program allows for RSS feeds. IE7 has a built in feature, so does Firefox (Live Bookmarks), so does the new Outlook (2007).

If you use Firefox (the latest version is 2.0.0.1), you just click on the RSS feed link and it should give the option of how to subscribe. I suggest setting up a folder on your Bookmarks toolbar, and using that to place each of your RSS feeds. Then to check them, all you need to do is mouse over the Live Bookmarks and they will show a list of posts/entries. If you see a new one, you click on it. Really simple and easy.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 27, 2006)

R. Scott Clark said:


> I subscribe to some blogs. Xanga sends a post with blogs from the day before.
> 
> Several of our students blog and I read them [BTW, why was there controversy in Phila about seminary faculty/admin "monitoring" blogs? Isn't a blog public? Isn't it meant to be read? If so, how is reading a blog "monitoring" it? The verb "to monitor" sounds conspiratorial. Are sem faculty and administrators not supposed to read student blogs? What if we stumble upon one accidentally? Should we avert our eyes?]. I get an RSS feed of FoxNews and Thunderbird is supposed to be my RSS reader, but I don't quite get it yet. I did set up some feeds, but then stuff was crawling across my screen all the time and that was annoying.
> 
> ...



On blog monitoring: were there cases of students verbally flogging their professors on their blogs? Or were professors just generally objecting to student blog postings (students perhaps "telling tales out of school" - literally?) Or students using blogs to undermine the school's administrative or professorial authority? In this context, "monitoring" seems to imply "spying" or "reading student blogs for the purpose of getting revenge later on what is written".

Can't provide any help on the RSS stuff, unfortunately.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 27, 2006)

Fred,

Thanks! I'm using FF and I see that link. I always wondered what to do with that! I'm not very adventurous I guess.

rsc



fredtgreco said:


> Almost every internet program allows for RSS feeds. IE7 has a built in feature, so does Firefox (Live Bookmarks), so does the new Outlook (2007).
> 
> If you use Firefox (the latest version is 2.0.0.1), you just click on the RSS feed link and it should give the option of how to subscribe. I suggest setting up a folder on your Bookmarks toolbar, and using that to place each of your RSS feeds. Then to check them, all you need to do is mouse over the Live Bookmarks and they will show a list of posts/entries. If you see a new one, you click on it. Really simple and easy.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 27, 2006)

There was a minor uproar on some blogs concerning faculty and students reading student blogs. I was baffled really.

Yes, the faculty/Admin were being accused of spying on public blogs or so it seemed to me. Maybe I missed the point completely. It's happened before.

You can see why I was baffled. In the age of political correctness, I guess anything is possible. 

rsc



bookslover said:


> On blog monitoring: were there cases of students verbally flogging their professors on their blogs? Or were professors just generally objecting to student blog postings (students perhaps "telling tales out of school" - literally?) Or students using blogs to undermine the school's administrative or professorial authority? In this context, "monitoring" seems to imply "spying" or "reading student blogs for the purpose of getting revenge later on what is written".
> 
> Can't provide any help on the RSS stuff, unfortunately.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 27, 2006)

It's hard to spy on a public blog! I bet the CIA wishes it were that easy!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 27, 2006)

Lane Keister commented on my blog that I should use JetBrains Omea reader and I am. It's working well. 

rsc


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 27, 2006)

I have found the best way to keep my RSS feeds organized is to sign up for a My Yahoo account - it is free and it allows easy RSS config with the Add Content link. Best of all - it allows me to access my content on any PC with Internet access. 

BTW - I think the Google portal does the same thing...


----------



## bookslover (Dec 28, 2006)

turmeric said:


> It's hard to spy on a public blog! I bet the CIA wishes it were that easy!




LOL. Yes - how do you spy on a blog that can potentially be read by everyone on the planet?


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 28, 2006)

bookslover said:


> LOL. Yes - how do you spy on a blog that can potentially be read by everyone on the planet?



This I find utterly amazing. Publicly displayed things - like blogs, Myspace pages, Facebook pages, etc., are all that - public. Students, though, apparently get up in arms over the fact that some faculty take a look at their public spaces... and there is apparently an uproar over potential employers poking around during the hiring process on Myspace, and not hiring students whose Myspace pages are objectionable. Apparently civil liberties people think their objection is justifiable!!?!?!  What ever happened to being responsible for your own communications and speech? Free speech doesn't mean there are no consequences for that speech....


----------

